# 215/40/18's on 8" wheel...ANY STRETCH?



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just got 18x8 ASA ar1's with 225/40/18's but theyre too big for my lowered GTI. Im exchanging them for the same wheels with 215/40's. theyre gonna be any stretch with the 215/40's on the 8" wheel? Pics if you got em please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: 215/40/18's on 8" wheel...ANY STRETCH? (thechamp1122)*

there will be a tiny bit of strectch. Not and incredible amouunt, would look similar to a 225/40 on an 8.5 wide wheel


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 215/40/18's on 8" wheel...ANY STRETCH? (sugmag)*

thats what i figured...any pics?? anyone?


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

215/40 front on falken 512's


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

ahhh beautiful...exactly what i was looking/hoping for. nice R too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No problem. Good luck.


----------

